# hi  lohnt es sich noch juweler zu werden wegen gold machen und so?



## Krami (26. August 2008)

hi wie die überschrift schon sagt lohnt es sich juweler noch hoch zu skillen  die rezepte sind ja schweine teuer ich bin auf den server shattrath und wollte auch wissen wie viel g ich ungefähr ausgeben muss um mir alle guten blaue rezepte zu holen auser epics und meta rezepte ?

danke für eure antworten


----------



## WeRkO (26. August 2008)

Hmm, alle blauen rezepte kannse bei uns aufm server so mit 5k+ rechnen, allerdings sind nicht alle lohnenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krami (26. August 2008)

jo das weiß ich und darum frag ich mal welche sich lohnen?


----------



## Jagdfeuer (9. September 2008)

Auf Lordareon (aber meines Erachtens auch generell) lohnt sich alles was Critchance, Stärke, Ausdauer, Heilung und Trefferwertung verbessert. Willenskraft, Intelligenz und MP5 sind eher weniger gefragt. Auf alle Fälle solltest Du Dir vor einem Kauf Euer AH anschauen, welche Steine regelmässig sehr teuer oder sehr billig -teilweise unter den Kosten für den Rohstein - angeboten werden, um daraus eine Nachfragelücke zu erkennen. Ich habe jetzt rund 16 rare und 3 Metarezepte, für die ich in Summe ca. 8k ausgegeben habe, was natürlich teuer ist, setze jetzt aber auch am Tag Steine für ca. 1k g um, woraus ein Gewinn von 200-300g am Tag resultiert (und ich mache das nebenbei und nicht sehr fokussiert^^).

Sinestra


----------



## stefan2910 (26. September 2008)

Krami schrieb:


> hi wie die überschrift schon sagt lohnt es sich juweler noch hoch zu skillen  die rezepte sind ja schweine teuer ich bin auf den server shattrath und wollte auch wissen wie viel g ich ungefähr ausgeben muss um mir alle guten blaue rezepte zu holen auser epics und meta rezepte ?
> 
> danke für eure antworten




bei uns auf baelgun gibts irgendwie immer steine ( leuchtendes nacht augde / kompakter dämmerstein )  die nie im ah sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns dann so wichtige sind wie von mri angesprochen kannst du damit mal locker aus 100 g 300 machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 je nachdem wie grad der ah preis ist ( nachtauge für 20g einkaufen für 45g verkaufen )


----------



## MoneyGhost (28. September 2008)

Also auf Lothar lohnt es sich nicht mehr, jetzt noch umzuskillen. Warum sollte man für rare/epiv gems jetzt noch viel Geld ausgeben, wenn in 6 Wochen die normalen grünen Steine um einiges besser sind.

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass die 70er ihr equipp nicht mehr großartig verändern weren, weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt, de facto werden auch nicht mehr so viele neue Steine gebraucht und....

da die Ehre resettet wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass einige (!) vielleicht jetzt ihre Ehre für die epischen Gems ausgeben und IHre PVP Rüstung oder so damit sockeln.


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich war ja schon kurz vor Knapp, als ich vor 3 Monaten mit Juwe angefangen hab. Aber da es ein Neuchar war, wars ok.
JETZT noch anzufangen... ich weiß nicht ob das Sinn macht, weil man die blauen Rezepte immer noch verhältnismässig teuer einkaufen muss (zw. 150 - 450g) und mit den geschliffenen gems dann aber nimmer sooooo groß das Geld macht wenn dann in 2 Wochen WotLK draussen sein wird.

Ich würde warten, und evtl. nach WotLk anfangen...


----------



## Xandars (28. Oktober 2008)

ich kann euch sagen,
ab wotlk können juwis für sich selbst bessere sockel machen (höhere stats)
und soweit ich mal gelesen habe, auch metasockel in rüstung packen z.b. auf brust oder hose


oder?


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Also dass die BoP-Gems besser waren als die, die sich NICHT-Juwis kaufen konnten, das is ja schon in BC so gewesen.
Bzgl. der metasockel --> DAT wäre ja mal geil =)


----------

